#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  wil kennis maken met een bekeerde nederlandse

## real zina

leren kennen:

zijn er bekeerde nederlandse mannen(leeftijd vanaf 26 tot 34 jaar)
vind het niet erg dat ik nog geen hoofddoek /hijaab draag want dat komt inshalla wel.
ergens in noord holland wonen alleen nederlandse mannen geen marokanen daar reageer ik niet op.alleen serieus graag

ik ben een marokaanse hardwerkende vrouw van .. jaar en zie er goed uit en val op nederlandse mannen,(moslim) ben geloovig en vrees voor god en wil me meer verdiepen in het geloof.inschalla

goed uitziend
eerlijk
zorgzaam
lief
behulpzaam
vrees voor god

----------


## Nourdin habibi

[email protected]

----------


## the_one_nasrdin

Salaam alaykum,
hoe oud ben je als ik vragen mag?

----------


## nesrine25

> _Geplaatst door zakii-ned_ 
> *Salam aleikoem real zina,
> 
> als je wilt kunnen we nader kennismaken.
> 
> je kan me toevoegen op [email protected]
> 
> Groetjes Zakaria*


 zozo zakeria duss je bent nog steeds opzoek ik dacht datje mij al had ...maar zo tezien benje nog opzoek jullie mannen zijn 1potnat tfoeeeeeeeeee grnajet je zogenaamde vriendin

----------


## elmahdi

Sallaam alaikoem beste,k ben marokkaanse jongeman 29 jaar,heb zwart haar,bruine ogen,ben 179 lang weeg 70kg.
K ben verder op zoek naar een eventuele partner,om daar een seriuze relatie mee te beginnen.
Spreekt dit je aan,antwoord hoor ik graag via maroc.nl

Met vriendelijk groet.

----------


## moking

> leren kennen:
> 
> zijn er bekeerde nederlandse mannen(leeftijd vanaf 26 tot 34 jaar)
> vind het niet erg dat ik nog geen hoofddoek /hijaab draag want dat komt inshalla wel.
> ergens in noord holland wonen alleen nederlandse mannen geen marokanen daar reageer ik niet op.alleen serieus graag
> 
> ik ben een marokaanse hardwerkende vrouw van .. jaar en zie er goed uit en val op nederlandse mannen,(moslim) ben geloovig en vrees voor god en wil me meer verdiepen in het geloof.inschalla
> 
> goed uitziend
> ...


trek jullie niks van aan helaas zullke meiden zijn de weg kwijt willen een hollandse onbesnede zab maar hoe die sjonny met hun ouders zal prate dit zijn geintegeerde verkaasde marokkaanse hoeren moet je nik svan aan trekken man
deze real zina hoer haar naam zegt al genoeg zal inschalah alleen in scheidingen leven

----------


## petrovski33

is een nederlandse moslim man uit limburg ook goed? word november/december besneden en doel is ook iemand vinden voor huwelijk en kinderen enz enz laat maar wat weten. groetjes!!

----------


## tamso

> trek jullie niks van aan helaas zullke meiden zijn de weg kwijt willen een hollandse onbesnede zab maar hoe die sjonny met hun ouders zal prate dit zijn geintegeerde verkaasde marokkaanse hoeren moet je nik svan aan trekken man
> deze real zina hoer haar naam zegt al genoeg zal inschalah alleen in scheidingen leven


Hahahahahahahaha,bespeur ik jaloezie.
Koop een geit zou ik zeggen,als het niet wilt lukken.

----------

